# Latest builds



## New River Rat (Jun 21, 2016)

Finally got around to building the granddaughters their rods. Pretty much fun, as I let them pick all the components. Here's how they turned out.
































And yes, the guides are spiral wrapped. Makes since to do it this way for little people. Reduces arm torque.


----------



## Jim (Jun 21, 2016)

nice job man!


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 21, 2016)

One thing about it, if they go overboard, I should be able to see them in the river.....


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 21, 2016)

When spiral wrapping the guides like that do you use a spinning blank or a casting blank?


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 21, 2016)

onthewater102 said:


> When spiral wrapping the guides like that do you use a spinning blank or a casting blank?





I've used both to build baitcasters. The guides, blanks nor fish know the difference.....


----------



## kmfw160 (Jan 1, 2017)

My daughters would drool over those lol. How did you get started building rods? Are the 'turn-key' kits any good?


----------

